# Choctawhatchee bream 9-22-18



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

myself the paw in law and a buddy put in at Ebro about 7 AM and went down to cowford lake, we were tarring up the bream most of them were to small to keep. we did keep some of the smaller ones for catfish bait later. the bite slowed around lunch i put in to go down into the east river. now apparently no one had been down in there for a while because it was worse than normal, very tight. we hit a big log going in and bout knocked the in law out who was driving .once we got in there though we started catching them again put several in the cooler at about 330 a thunderhead started rolling in and no one wanted to leave, we all knew we needed to but no one would say it. finally the elder in law said ok lets head back, and it was just in time. started raining as we were loading the boat. ended up with 31 bream and a bass all on crickets. good day on the water.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

> we did keep some of the smaller ones for catfish bait later.


I am sure you were going to use a rod/reel for fishing for catfish. Right?


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Great catch. I tried going into east river once and gave up quick


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Outstanding*

Outstanding. Will see we can do half as good tomorrow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job! Im always the last to agree to go home. Dont matter - rain, lightning, snow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice basket of fish, now get em cleaned and fried up!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I am sure you were going to use a rod/reel for fishing for catfish. Right?




Dang man! Barely 3 reports a week here from the same 6 or 7. We need to keep it friendly. Maybe u could reword?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dang man! Barely 3 reports a week here from the same 6 or 7. We need to keep it friendly. Maybe u could reword?




He most likely said rod & reel because it’s illegal in Florida to use bream on set lines of any kind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yellow River Cat said:


> He most likely said rod & reel because it’s illegal in Florida to use bream on set lines of any kind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah but sometimes just a “great catch! Thanks for the report” will do as opposed to going all FWC on folks


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great catch. Thanks for the report. Maybe I am wrong, but I wouldn't say anything about using bream as bait on this forum even if I was using a rod/reel. Heard reports of several being caught on YR lately and the last thing I want to see is a gamewarden even though I am doing it right.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Great catch. Thanks for the report. Maybe I am wrong, but I wouldn't say anything about using bream as bait on this forum even if I was using a rod/reel. Heard reports of several being caught on YR lately and the last thing I want to see is a gamewarden even though I am doing it right.




Agree. Saw FWC report where warden hid in woods all night to catch a guy check trot line baited with redbellies after daylight! This was Escambia around mineral springs.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Baby sturgeon are awesome bait! And great catch!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

sure said:


> Baby sturgeon are awesome bait! And great catch!



I've got some trot lines that have 100 hooks each. I need lots of bait, so I bait them up with chunks of manatee.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes it was for rod and reel bait NOT bush hooks. Thanks for looking out though haha. Yeah easy river is tough to go down in a good day. I can tell you though right now it's super right everything has grown up and no one has trimmed it out. Which is fine keeps people out.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

O just so everyone knows I do know that it is illegal to use game fish as bait on set hooks in FL. It's also illegal to use jugs or noodles in FL but I see people posting on the form about that to. I don't like seeing the man either, but I've been fishing yellow for about 5 years now and have yet to see an officer. Are others seeing them on yellow. I know that they patrol Blackwater I assume cause of the drinking and partying.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I regularly use noodles and bait lines with bream but only fish Al. I usually dont post a location to confuse the Florida “man” (not really) - actually i never use bream cause experience shows cut shad is better.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I use to see FWC Officers at least once a week on Yellow River and was told that there were undercover officers on the river. My health has kept me off the river for too long, been lucky to get to fish 3 or 4 times a year. Use to go 3-4 times a week, run hooks at night and fish during the day, now I’m supposed to have someone with me if I go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

I reckon you'll be eatin good soon! Nice catch.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yellow River Cat said:


> I use to see FWC Officers at least once a week on Yellow River and was told that there were undercover officers on the river. My health has kept me off the river for too long, been lucky to get to fish 3 or 4 times a year. Use to go 3-4 times a week, run hooks at night and fish during the day, now I’m supposed to have someone with me if I go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Pretty sure there is undercover FWC CIA guy that posts on here occasionally.


----------

